Ask HN: What tool or service do you wish existed? - mrwnmonm
======
jetti
Full fledged intellisense in visual studio for dynamic languages. I typically
use static languages so it isn't much of a problem but when using something
like Boo it becomes much more noticeable pain

------
chunghn
I could use a smart watch with a useable note-taking feature. Some UX
invention is needed here.

